# Your daily stretches ? And warm up



## Fruity (Dec 8, 2014)

What do you do to keep a healthy spine ? And most importantly, what does your warm up look like, for compoud exersizes to be more precise (squats,  standing presses, bent over rows)


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bikram Yoga for the spine, nothing is better, leg days I'll ride a stationary bike for 5-10 min, and/or leg extensions/ham curl super set. Any pressing movements, you should do some external rotation strength building moves for the rotator cuff, and  all training start with a few light sets then pyramid up in weight...


----------



## mickems (Dec 8, 2014)

I do sciatic nerve type stretches for squat or back days. my warm up with weights are-a few sets progressing to workout set weight and I like to warm up my deads w/singles up to my workout set weight. I believe that to keep a healthy spine you should stretch, be safe when lifting, practice form w/ light weight, etc.


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2014)

Dynamic stretches like soldier kicks and lunges are good warm ups for leg exercises


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2014)

scorpion stretch is my favorite


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> scorpion stretch is my favorite



Haha! That's ****ing funny, Bundy you are a funny dude. I am constantly coming across your comments and have to laugh.


----------



## JJyaya (Dec 17, 2014)

I usually only really stretch before anything heavy legs and or back, I love scorpions and the other version of them just flipped on your back(forget what they are called haha) but I need to start doing yoga more often, done a couple sessions and it is great!


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2014)

For real though, I stretch about an hour after every work out, otherwise I am crippled.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 23, 2014)

I run in place, then do some quick sprints, then it's time to play ball...don't want to pull a hammy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g16IV1ZyRC4


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 23, 2014)

I roll usually before every work out, roll my back and legs foam roller feels amazing


----------



## Fruity (Dec 31, 2014)

I tried bikram yoga and that stuff is advanced as hell. Theres no doubt its the best but its gonna be a while before I can do even 3 of those poses..

Guess Il have to do some beginner stuff


----------



## Fruity (Dec 31, 2014)

*grizzldsealpoacher *

How does that work ? Do you like have someone rolling it on your legs for you ? 

Iv tried pressing a foam roller against my legs and it doesnt really do much...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2014)

Fruity said:


> *grizzldsealpoacher *
> 
> How does that work ? Do you like have someone rolling it on your legs for you ?
> 
> Iv tried pressing a foam roller against my legs and it doesnt really do much...


Wut...


Lay on the floor and get ON the roller...


----------



## Fruity (Dec 31, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wut...
> 
> 
> Lay on the floor and get ON the roller...



Yea thats what I do with my back.

So with my legs Id have to bend my knee and then sit on the roller. I feel kinda stupid now


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 6, 2015)

I do not stretch before lifting.  Hyper-mobility causes injuries under heavy weight.  My warmup consists of bird dogs, McGill crunches, rolling side planks, and suitcase carries.  Then the bar with whatever movement I'm doing that day (squat, bench, deadlift) and progressively add weight.


----------



## staxs (Jan 8, 2015)

Well usually right before the gym I usually masterbate rigorously using every muscle in my body to perform the task and end up stretching out at the same time...... seems to work for me haha


----------

